# Happy Birthday Darklord



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Didn't we do this to DarkLorE once before - wished him Happy Birthday when it wasn't really his birthday??

It's DarkLorDs birthday, not DarkLorE!

Happy Birthday Mr. Dark Lord with a D at the end - I hope you have a wonderful birthday, even if Gobby can't spell properly at 1am.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday and I changed the spelling lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, DL!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Darklord!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Darklord!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day DL!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dead Dark Lord!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------

